# PX4 Storm in .45 ACP



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

Had the opportunity to handle one at a local gunshop and it felt really right in my big fat hand. I liked its (relatively) light weight after holding a Kimber Custom II. The fact that it was a DA and several hundred less impressed me, too. 

Has anyone had any experience shooting one of these?


----------



## Koogz (Apr 17, 2008)

hello, new here. i picked up the px4 in .45 last week and put about 100 rounds through it on sunday. definitely fun to shoot. my accuracy was a little off at first so i switched to the smaller back strap and eventually got things working the way i want. the recoil is fantastic. i'm looking for a picatinny mount flash light for it that wont kill my wallet. any suggestions?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*Nice*

Congrates! I just picked up one myself in 45. Nice compliment to my PX4 40 which has quickly grown on me. I haven't shot the 45 yet but am excited to try it out. Identical except for the grip which is a little wider/thicker front to back than the 40 or 9mm. My example is the DA/SA version which is my preferance. The PX4 40 I have shot functioned flawlessly, smoothest DA I've expereinced and easy for me to shoot accurately. A little bigger and heavier than some other poly brands but I like them. If I was to nit pick I'd mention that getting all 9 or 10 rounds in the mag is tough compared to the 40 which was pretty easy. Time will loosen up those springs a bit I hope. I think they are a good value and represent an excellent range, duty or home defense option. CCW is doable dependant on the individual given it's size.


----------



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Congrates! I just picked up one myself in 45. Nice compliment to my PX4 40 which has quickly grown on me. I haven't shot the 45 yet but am excited to try it out. Identical except for the grip which is a little wider/thicker front to back than the 40 or 9mm. My example is the DA/SA version which is my preferance. The PX4 40 I have shot functioned flawlessly, smoothest DA I've expereinced and easy for me to shoot accurately. A little bigger and heavier than some other poly brands but I like them. If I was to nit pick I'd mention that getting all 9 or 10 rounds in the mag is tough compared to the 40 which was pretty easy. Time will loosen up those springs a bit I hope. I think they are a good value and represent an excellent range, duty or home defense option. CCW is doable dependant on the individual given it's size.


Hey there, Devil Dog! Just wanted to say "semper fi". :smt023


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I got my PX4 45 w/Trijicons in January and I couldn't be more happy with it. I already have a 9mm and I have an SC on order. Beretta really hit a home run with the PX4 platform and is making inroads into the LE market dominated by Glock for so long. The 45 was developed with the military service trials which never happened in mind, and would make a great successor to the M9.
I am a new member, how do I post photos on here?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Semper Fi to you to Skoro and thanks. I'm long since retired now but once a Marine always a Marine. I also agree, the PX4 is a great product. Makes me very curious to handle the compact when it is released.


----------

